# How can I donate fishes to C.A.R.E.S?



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello if I am in Mexico, wich is the form to donate fishes to C.A.R.E.S?

I tryed before to contact them but no answer...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think you donate them, I think you keep them in your own tanks and make them available to other hobbyists.


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

That is EXACTLY what you do! I am new to the CARES Preservationists. But I am a former dog breeder and I am totally into this program. I currently have "Christmas Fulu and Python Island cichlids" (still trying to learn the scientific names and how to spell them.)  But I am very excited to have a focus for my breeding "compulsion" that is a very worthwhile cause!


----------

